# Most annoying things people say about (pet) birds.



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, the most annoying sentence i can think of that people have said to me is 'it's just a bird'.
It makes me furious, makes me wanna smack them right up the head.

My friend, she knows how much i love my birds and how much i love my birds from the past, she knows how much of an interest i have in birds and all.
She wanted me to sleep over at her friend's place with her, i said i can't, 'cause i don't wanna leave Baby alone for that long since he's been with me practically his whole life.
She goes 'it's just a bird'. 'Cause birds don't have feelings and emotions, right? ...
She even knows he's like a son to me. A son that masturbates on my hand lol.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

There is a certain parrot comic reel by Robin Williams I hear over and over involving a good reason not to keep a parrot in your bedroom (I won't say it here since its kind of graphic you can look it up).

The second thing that annoys me is how everybody assumes that because you have parrots they can bring you sick or wounded wild birds. Two or three times a year, a friend or a neighbor ends up doing this. I always refuse because I am not a vet and do not have any idea how to diagnose diseases in them and will not expose my flock to that.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Agree with the "it's just a bird".

Then there is the "You have a bird? Isn't that a bit... weird?"


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> Agree with the "it's just a bird".
> 
> Then there is the "You have a bird? Isn't that a bit... weird?"


That has never really bothered me. Only because to a certain extent there is a sort of pyramid we keep psychologically on the importance of different life. We swat mosquitoes without a thought. And while we hold our pets as important to us, to others they are meaningless. Its a question of emotion, it does not bother me that not everybody feels the same way I do about my pets. After all, they're MY pets lol. It would be awkward if they were adored by everyone.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

"Does it talk?"

"No."

"Then what good is it?"


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Honestly, I've never had anybody say anything rude or offensive to me about my parrots, though some friends have told me they don't personally like birds, or find them annoying (I can understand that -- they CAN be annoying, lol). Most of the time, people are curious and ask questions. "Do they talk?" doesn't bother me as long as it isn't followed by something like "Then what good is it?"


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

When I got Sam my cousin said two things

"Cockatiels don't talk anyway so it doesn't matter"
"don't matter what happens it was only £20"

and to put my reply in an extremely polite way "go away"


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Darkel777 said:


> There is a certain parrot comic reel by Dane Cook I hear over and over involving a good reason not to keep a parrot in your bedroom (I won't say it here since its kind of graphic you can look it up).
> 
> The second thing that annoys me is how everybody assumes that because you have parrots they can bring you sick or wounded wild birds. Two or three times a year, a friend or a neighbor ends up doing this. I always refuse because I am not a vet and do not have any idea how to diagnose diseases in them and will not expose my flock to that.


Sure, but if they have pets of their own, they should understand that pets you're close to actually mean something to you.
It's like me telling her 'it's just a dog', she has a dog.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sebastior said:


> Sure, but if they have pets of their own, they should understand that pets you're close to actually mean something to you.
> It's like me telling her 'it's just a dog', she has a dog.


And we're just humans lol. I could understand despising somebody who might get the idea to harm your pet. But since we are just talking about a person who simply does not like and has no affinity for them it makes no difference to me. Somebody goes about pretending they like them just because you do kind of comes across as fake (or at least to me).


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Does it matter what species of animals we're talking about? Love is love, regardless.
She loves her dog, i get it, therefore i wouldn't say 'it's just a dog' if she couldn't leave her dog for a while.

What bothers me is, they seem to say stuff like that simply because they're not as common as say dogs or cats, and they don't understand how loyal birds are.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I like Dane Cook and I've never heard that one. I tried to look it up, but I couldn't find it.

I've never heard a lot of ignorant thoughts about birds, but I've seen quite a bit of ignorant behavior when it comes to their care. Then again... I would say that 80 percent of the people I've come across don't even take care of pets like cats and dogs very well. I live in a very unfortunate place I'm afraid.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

tweetsandsarah said:


> I like Dane Cook and I've never heard that one. I tried to look it up, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> I've never heard a lot of ignorant thoughts about birds, but I've seen quite a bit of ignorant behavior when it comes to their care. Then again... I would say that 80 percent of the people I've come across don't even take care of pets like cats and dogs very well. I live in a very unfortunate place I'm afraid.


I had to ask a friend about it, it wasn't Dane Cook but Robin Williams, sorry. From "Weapons of Self Destruction".


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been quite lucky I think...

The first time he met her, my fiance's Dad commented on her "crazy hairdo" XD And I've had a couple of "does she talk?" But no rude or annoying comments, most people who meet Luma say she is very cute/sweet


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never had any rude comments, most of my friends are a bit confused as to why I want to keep something so loud and messy but that's it.. I wouldn't stand for anyone saying anything so dismissive as "what's the point" etc.. 

The only reaction I've had in any kind of negative way was "why do you have a parrot, they're so loud and annoying!" My reply was simply "yeah but they're loud and annoying in the most loving way and who wouldn't love a pet that actually flies!" - They couldn't argue with that one 

I think any negativity just comes from the cat/dog mainstream pet culture, I have guinea pigs too and people are often rather dismissive about them, thinking they're just oversized hamsters (which ok they kind of are..) but hey even a hamster can be loved just as much as a cat or a dog! 

/rant over


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*annoying things*

The one that gets me is when people say "they're dirty." Any pet can be dirty if you don't clean up after it. An when a cockatiel "poops" it's such a tiny thing (usually) and easily picked up with a tissue. (I say usually because my hen cockatiel could produce some massive messy ones when she was sitting on eggs!) Feathers are also easily picked up if the bird is molting.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

A woman I know who has a dog that barks at _everything_ asked why I would want something that is so LOUD. She stressed the word loud as if it was the worst thing in the world.

I've also gotten the 'it's just a bird' comment from several people over the years with various birds in my life. Another one that confused me was 'birds aren't real pets'.

The one made me laugh was 'all the do is eat, sleep and poop'. Well, so do some cats, dogs and humans. Nothing unusual there.


----------



## PalmettoSC (Jan 13, 2014)

I was at a local bird store with Burdy having a conversation with the owner who I got to know pretty well over the years of owning Burdy. She knows I got him from my Ex-Roommate who went to her to get Burdy's first cage and all his toys. She asked me to remind her where he came from before that and I said the "Flea Market". There was also this lady in the store walking around with some kind of really pretty bright red and blue parrot or something and she kinda of snickered when I said 'flea market'. When the lady was checking out I was still joking around with the owner and bragging about my lowly Cockatiel and she rudely asked, 'Where did you get it from again'? I said this bird was a gift from heaven'! She looked at me like  and left! I wish she would have tried to pet Burdy so he would have snapped and hissed at her.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

If you have more than 1 bird, regardless of size, you are instantly deemed as insane  or labeled as "the crazy bird lady" (or man) 

I used to take it personally but I don't even care anymore, I love my little fids! when people ask why I have birds I say because they are better than kids  (We don't plan on having kids, and no offense to those of you who do, just my own opinion)


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

MissMoo said:


> even a hamster can be loved just as much as a cat or a dog!


[offtopic hehe] We've had quite a few hamsters, they're so lovely...we even loved the ones mum calls pit bulls. Syrians are so nice! Our last hamster died just after Christmas =.= Humbuggy.

I don't understand how people can be so discriminative =.=


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> If you have more than 1 bird, regardless of size, you are instantly deemed as insane  or labeled as "the crazy bird lady" (or man)
> 
> I used to take it personally but I don't even care anymore, I love my little fids! when people ask why I have birds I say because they are better than kids  (We don't plan on having kids, and no offense to those of you who do, just my own opinion)


Ya! Right on. I'm still a teenager, but I really don't want kids. I'm not that good with them.  If I were, I would probably consider it, but I'm young, so we'll see 

It drives me insane that all the animals I love are frowned upon. I love cats. Crazy cat lady. I love birds. Crazy bird lady. Of course, there is no such thing as a crazy dog lady. And yes, I don't like dogs, so go figure! It's practically a national sport to say you hate cats. And birds are just useless if they can't talk. I always stand up for the underestimated animals


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Definitely prefer birds, or dogs, over human kids.
They just pick stuff of the ground and put it in their mouth, touch everything and lick their fingers, sneeze and cough in your face or just out in the open without covering their mouth, if they do cover the mouth, it's with the hands which they then lick.
I've been so close to snapping at parents who don't teach their kids to cover their mouth properly, or if they're on the phone and the kids are talking and shouting 'cause they're being ignored.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

People always comment to me about their poop, and screw up their face. I just laugh to myself because it's not like it's watery smelly duck poop, haha. And we all poop, it's a normal part of life.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> People always comment to me about their poop, and screw up their face. I just laugh to myself because it's not like it's watery smelly duck poop, haha. And we all poop, it's a normal part of life.


I remind people you have to clean a cat's litter tray, and use a pooper scooper after dogs, so bird poop isn't all that different. 

We live on a pretty large lake, and have _loads_ of ducks and geese _everywhere_. I much prefer tiel poop that is easy to clean up compared to the duck and goose poo that is everywhere outside so we have to watch everywhere we step.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

From Mark Twain:
"She was not quite what you would call refined. She was not quite what you would call unrefined. She was the kind of person that keeps a parrot."
- Following the Equator; Pudd'nhead Wilson's New Calendar


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oooh, Dianne. I like that


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

(Its cruel to keep birds in a cage) I get this all the time......


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

dianne said:


> From Mark Twain:
> "She was not quite what you would call refined. She was not quite what you would call unrefined. She was the kind of person that keeps a parrot."
> - Following the Equator; Pudd'nhead Wilson's New Calendar


I like that! Can't believe I have never heard it before.


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

"Why do you keep your cockatiel in a cage all the time?"

I get this a lot; even though my cockatiel is out for the whole day until he decides to crawl back inside to eat/sleep. I also get:

"Your cage is too small."

My cage for himwas intentionally made for a larger type of bird such as bigger parrots. I really don't think It's "small" for a cockatiel. :/


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> "Does it talk?"
> 
> "No."
> 
> "Then what good is it?"


I get this from other people who have birds sometimes. In my crazier moments I want to get a softbill, one of the aracaris because they're adorable and loving and playful. But they're also not good mimics at all. "Why would you spend that much money on a bird that can't talk." Well, gee, maybe because I want a bird for the companionship, not for the tricks it might learn.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Some people swear their dogs talk. So what about all the dogs who don't talk? Are they a waste of money too? Might have to ask people that when they say birds are. 

We have a friend who absolutely can't stand the thought of a bird in the house because of the 'noise'. She says it is like fingernails on a chalkboard to her, even when they talk and not just screech and flock call. I suppose us bird people are a special kind of people.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

dianne said:


> From Mark Twain:
> "She was not quite what you would call refined. She was not quite what you would call unrefined. She was the kind of person that keeps a parrot."
> - Following the Equator; Pudd'nhead Wilson's New Calendar


this might be the best quote ever


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

My family all think im crazy! 
My dad is always saying how cruel it is to keep pet birds - this absolutlely grates me!
My sister says they are scary and useless and my mom says they are messy yet her dog sheds everywhere and poops in the house - go figure!
I have just learnt to brush it off, my friends have hamsters and to me they odd pets, but I don't tell them that or say its ok if they die.

On a side note when my bearded dragon died people at the vet asked why I was crying "you can just get another one" that really set me off I wont lie


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

One of my family members always asks how I can get so attached to a bird. I've always just kind of ignored it but it does get frustrating. My birds are my babies so to me it's like asking how do you get so attached to your kid.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

"Hello birdy"

"It's doesn't talk"

"Oh right it's just a small cockateil"

Or

"How long do they live for?

"15-25 years"

"REALLY? And it's just a bird?"


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

I would take my girl to farmers markets every once in a while, with her flightsuit on and a small 'leash' attached to it.
Not necessarily annoying, just sharing because someone had a similar experience haha, but people would come up to me and ask
"woah.. is that real?"
No, a young girl like me saved up enough money to get a realistic looking cockatiel robot PURELY so I can walk around with it on my shoulder at farmers markets. 

They would also comment on her flight suit, and ask "Is that a dress?"
?????!?!!?!
YES IT IS. 

Not to mention the usual 'but birds are so dirty' and 'they carry around illnesses' and hearing people say that I'm a 'crazy bird lady' haha. People just don't understand! 

OH and when people call her an 'it'! Hahahaha I correct them and say that 'it' is a 'she', or 'kiwi'. I don't like it when people call any of my pets an it!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I've had a family member comment that birds are "filthy, filthy, disgusting animals", because of the pooping everywhere, feathers, seeds mess, etc. 
I've also gotten the impression that some people find it weird that one would like birds and have them actually living in the house. Whatever....


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

There is only one member of my family that respects my birds that doesn't live here and that's my uncle les because he used to have cockatiels I always remember one called Odie, he loved that bird. So he treats them like they should be, he laughs at their antics and whistles songs to them. So obviously I have HUGE respect for him his wife and their daughter. My other family members have no respect for our pets and therefore no respect for our household, so I have no respect for them


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I really don't care what other people say. Since I got my two cockatiels, I have learned so much about birds as pets. They are so different than other animals, and yet so similar to dogs in their loyalty to the owner. They are one of the best pets I have ever had. They hold such as special place in my heart. They are loving, loyal, funny, cuddly, practically odorless, easy to keep. I don't really try to explain myself to people who don't understand this. I simply enjoy my cockatiels and cherish those special moments they give me. They are just very cool pets to have.


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

When I am telling someone about my pets nobody really mentions my birds because they tend to forget about the other animals once I get into telling them about my scorpions, tarantulas, snakes and rats  .


----------

